# ummmmmm...... Wingman



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I just wanted to say congratulations again on your engagement. Call me and I'll give you my address for my invitation! 

Lauren, he did say it would be necessary for someone like you to sit in the audience... well, not someone like you.... but more like just you because we all became like family not too long ago.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

congrats wing!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW Congrats!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats wing


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats, Wingman. The best thing I ever did was marry my wife. Hard work at times but totally worth it. All the best, mate.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Woooo congrats WM!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Aw, congrats!


----------

